# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου?

## picdev

Εχετε υπόψιν σας κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου?
μέχρι 50ε είναι καλα?
βλέπω οτι όλες είναι στις 420 γραμμές σε αυτή τη τιμή, και απο ccd έχουν sony και sharp.
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...4182178&page=1
Απο καταγραφικά τα Avtech  τι λένε?

----------


## johnnkast

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....4&cat=0&page=1

πολυ καλο μηχανημα...το εχω εγκαταστησει....μονο που ο σκληρος δισκος δεν περιλαμβανεται....υπολογισε αλλα τοσα για 1gb

αν θελεις να βλεπεις λεπτομερειες και στο σκοταδι πας εδω:http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1

και ακομη καλυτερα εδω:http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1


σκεψου οτι πριν 5-6 χρονια δε σου'φτανε ενα χιλιαρικο γι'αυτα(με αυτη την ποιοτητα)

----------


## picdev

εχω βάλει κάμερες άλλη μια φορά αλλα σε pc ,και ήταν εσωτερικού χώρου.
Το avtech είναι εύχρηστο ? τρώει περίεργα κολλήματα ? 
είναι και δικτυακό?

----------


## PCMan

> εχω βάλει κάμερες άλλη μια φορά αλλα σε pc ,και ήταν εσωτερικού χώρου.
> Το avtech είναι εύχρηστο ? τρώει περίεργα κολλήματα ? 
> είναι και δικτυακό?



Όλα είναι δικτυακά.
1GB σκληρός έχει 150???  Απο πότε? http://www.skroutz.gr/c/88/esoteriko...?keyphrase=1tb

----------


## picdev

εγώ 500gb έχω βάλει και είναι αρκετός για πάνω απο 7 μέρες

----------


## Bobiras

πολυ καλα ειναι και η καμερα και το dvr εγω τα εχω εδω και ενα χρονο και ειναι κομπλε απλα ισως εχεις καποιο προβλημα αμα εχεις modem του οτε για να εχεις live streaming απο αλλο pc η κινιτο τηλ.
picdev τη αναλησει εχεις βαλει να γραφει το dvr?? εγω εχω 750gb σκληρο δεν γραφει πανω απο 5-6 μερες

----------


## picdev

οι κάμερες ήταν φτηνές οροφής, νομίζω 420, αλλά δεν είχα βάλει πολλά frame

----------


## jomor

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-CCD-I...item5ae249cb82

την έχω και ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, και το βράδυ έχει απειροελάχιστο θόρυβο (έχω δοκιμάσει κάμποσες)

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ έχω 9 τέτοιες σε pc και με 500άρη σκληρό πάει 15-20 μέρες. Το έχω όμως να γράφει μόνο όταν βλέπει κίνηση. Aν γράφει συνέχεια, θα γράφει για 2 μέρες το πολύ. 300GB την μέρα θα γράφει περίπου. Δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς γιατί γράφει σε VBR.
Το έχω βάλει να γράφει σε Avi με συμπίεση xvid, μέγεθος δείγματος βίντεο 16bit, ταχύτητα δεδομένων 3000kbps+, 25 καρέ και 352x288
Μπορώ να πω οτι είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος απο τις κάμερες. Το καταγραφικό είναι "λίγο" αλλά την δουλειά μου την κάνει.

----------


## johnnkast

> Όλα είναι δικτυακά.
> 1GB σκληρός έχει 150???  Απο πότε? http://www.skroutz.gr/c/88/esoteriko...?keyphrase=1tb



Νικο δυστυχως οι τιμες των σκληρων δισκων μετα τον Σεπτεμβρη εχουν παρει την ανιουσα...Στα μαγαζια που αναφερει το Skroutz αν ρωτησεις θα σου πουνε οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο.....Η τρεχουσα τιμη για 1Terra (συγνωμη για το λαθος που εγραψα :1gb..) ειναι γυρω στα 130 ευρω

----------


## PCMan

> Νικο δυστυχως οι τιμες των σκληρων δισκων μετα τον Σεπτεμβρη εχουν παρει την ανιουσα...Στα μαγαζια που αναφερει το Skroutz αν ρωτησεις θα σου πουνε οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο.....Η τρεχουσα τιμη για 1Terra (συγνωμη για το λαθος που εγραψα :1gb..) ειναι γυρω στα 130 ευρω



ΧΑχαχα! Κι εγώ 1ΤΒ εννοούσα! όχι 1GB! Με μπέρδεψες!
Ξέρω, μετά τις πλημμύρες στην Ταϊλάνδη, έχουν πάρει τον ανήφορο, αλλά κάποιοι έχουν ακόμα αποθέματα. Επειδή πήρα πρόσφατα, γιαυτό στο λέω.
Απο μάρτιο και μετά θα στρώσουν κάπως τα πράγματα.

----------


## turist

Οι δίσκοι όντως πήραν την ανιούσα εδώ και δύο μήνες και υπάρχει και θέμα αποθέματος όχι μόνο τιμών. Τώρα σχετικά με το καταγραφικό και τις κάμερες να σου πω ότι δυο καταγραφικά που έχω αλλάξει σε πελάτες λόγο βλάβης ήταν και τα δύο Avtech μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο αλλά δεν τα προτιμώ.

----------


## picdev

τι μάρκα προτείνεις απο τα κινέζικα?

Καλές οι κάμερες υψηλής ανάλυσης της avtech αλλά βλέπω οτι έχουν μόνο 20led,
το σπίτι έχει μεγάλη αυλή και νομίζω οτι δεν φτάνουν,εσείς τι λέτε?
Δεν βρίσκω κάμερα με ευρυγώνιο φακό και πολλά led σε λογική τιμή.

----------


## turist

Εγώ δουλεύω Adata τα οποία είναι στην ουσία καταγραφικά της Dahua όπως επίσης και τις κάμερες τους. Πόσα μέτρα θες να έχεις εικόνα και επίσης ο φακός θες να είναι σταθερός (π.χ. 6mm) ή να μπορείς να τον ρυθμίσεις (π.χ. 4-9mm). Πες μας λίγο πόσες κάμερες τι μέτρα απόστασης κτλ. Ρίξε και μια ματιά σε αυτό για τις κάμερες με μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση από 540TVL.

----------


## picdev

προφανώς δεν με νοιάζει η ρύθμιση, το έχω δει το σπίτι αλλά περιμένω να μου πεί γωνία και απόσταση,
ακριβά τα Adata δεν θα τα προτιμήσω είναι εκτός προυπολογισμού
όσο για κάμερες μέχρι 60-65ε το πολύ

----------

